# Changed Megs food too fast...



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in the process of switching Meg and Arthur onto Canagan, a similar protein rich no grain dry food to Origen. I think I've put too much new in too quickly, Arthur is fine, however poor Megs is suffering with runny poos today 

What do you reckon..... A small amount of plain Rice and some old food or none at all until tommorow? If she was older I would keep her off food completely but as she's only 14 weeks I'm not sure......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd still feed her cos it's not a bug it's obviously the food. I'd maybe feed her her old food until the stools are back to normal then introduce the Canagan slower. If she's still on three meals I'd add some to the breakfast, then slowly introduce some into the lunch then evening meal then up the amount in the breakfast and so on ....good luck xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep continue to feed her, just a little bit slower with the change over  

Don't worry as some dogs are quicker and easier to change over than others, Meg may just need a slower change over and she is younger. xxx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks girls, poor thing, Arthur keeps trying to clean her up down there, so he must love her really!!!


----------

